# Cabinet / Stand for gas grill



## DSH (Jan 11, 2010)

I have an old gas grill that I really like - old style with lava rocks. The grill shell is cast aluminum - so it is essentially indestructible. I have replaced the guts of it several times. However, the legs / stand are another story. They are rusted and are in pretty bad shape.

My question is this: Does anyone have experience in building a stand or cabinet for a gas grill from wood (cedar maybe). The real concern is the heat. I am wondering if I would be OK with a wooden stand if I had some fire brick or even a concrete paver between the bottom of the grill and the wooden support. Leaving a little gap on the sides would not be a problem, but I'm concerned about the bottom.

Any thoughts?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Fun thought. I, too, have rebuilt mine's innards many times.

I'd say, to be on the safe side, to buy some aluminum angle and bolt up a stand that raises it up maybe six inches, and build your base down from that. Just enough space to let some air move through there.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

I've seen plenty of woodworking plans for building a nice wood base/surround for a gas grill, but the thought of placing combustible materials that near to a firebomb kind of scares me. I've seen photos of gas grills that have completely melt down from a fire.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Cast Aluminum doesn't retain heat the way steel does. You could put a couple of small lag bolts in at the point of contact for the grill to rest on, you should be fine. The gap created by the lag bolts between the aluminum and the wood should be sufficient enough to displace the heat from the bottom of the grill and the wood stand.

I have a steel wood cooker that I need to replace the stand on and will be making it from wood as well, and plan on using this method on my project.

On the lighter side of things, wood and fire do make charcoal. LOL


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Aluminum, cast or otherwise, may not retain heat like steel, but it absolutely conducts it faster. Retained heat is a matter of mass. There is less mass there to retain the heat.

I'd be concerned about radiated heat between a hot grill bottom and a wood shelf directly below it, if I understand what you are planning.

I have done some testing with a Weber kettle style grill I am building a wooden cart for. I'm making a hole in he top of my cart about 3" smaller in diameter than the widest part of the kettle grill. I will then rout a rabbit around that hole and fill it with a 1/2" diameter bead of silicone caulk. the grill will sit on this silicone bead. The silicone will insulate the wood from the metal of the grill. the silicone will withstand 600 degrees F .

You might be able to do something similar with a rectangular hole. I have a wood surface that is about 4" below the top of my cooking surface.


----------

